# Duocast Build



## untamedfrontier (Oct 8, 2020)

Had been looking forward to this build for a loooooong time, and finally have finished it. Had planned on finishing the Simulcast first, but used the on-off-on switch I had for something else and hadn't restocked.

Did a bunch of fun things on this one:
-First time using a Gorva enclosure. The build quality is beautiful and the finish is amazing. I was real nervous about where the footswitches were lined up so I moved the whole drilling template up and it turned out pretty good, aside from not being able to drill things in straight lines that well
-First time using 5mm LED's. These are from tayda and BRIGHT. I ended up hacking this one and used the connectors, and wired in a 10k resistor to get them to not scorch my vision with the power of 1000 suns
-First build report using Lumberg jacks (other builds coming soon). I really like them and they are nice build quality
-First build report using the demont 3pdt ultra premium, and hot dog are they nice. I'm on the fence whether or not I like them better than relays. $16 each but WOW. Once LMS has the Gorva 3pdt I'll try those and compare, but they blow the water out of every single other 3pdt I've used

Transistor is an MP20 I bought on ebay with a HFE of 76/77. I tried some TG5S with various HFE between 70-85, but I found I was liking the MP20 in testing better, but I socketed it and may try more gain values through the batches.

Soundwise this thing is a beast. I am so happy with it.

Today's pedal is brought to you by one of my favorite releases of 2020: Delta Spirit's "What is There?". Listen to How Bout It.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 8, 2020)

Man, that case is purdy! Super clean and sharp! I know what you mean about those LED's if they are the ultra-bright clear one's from Tayda. I have played around with different CLR values on the board when using those LED's (which is always 4.7K for PedalPCB) and found that 47K is suitable to tame the mind-melting brightness.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Oct 8, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Man, that case is purdy! Super clean and sharp! I know what you mean about those LED's if they are the ultra-bright clear one's from Tayda. I have played around with different CLR values on the board when using those LED's (which is always 4.7K for PedalPCB) and found that 47K is suitable to tame the mind-melting brightness.


Thanks for the kind words! I used the White one on the left and pink on the right and they were both super super blinding. I had already soldered in the standard 4k7 CLR so I had to break out the breadboard and find out which combo of 4k7 and X gave me something that had a decent brightness but not LASIK, and then wired it in directly on the anode side


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice work, looks great!

I used a Gorva enclosure in my Duocast build as well: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/duocast.3849/


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 8, 2020)

Great job!


----------



## HamishR (Oct 8, 2020)

It's more the colour than the size which makes them blinding. A 5mm clear red is till fine with a 4k7 resistor but blue or green needs probably at least a 15k. And drilling the pot holes slightly oversize makes it easier to shuffle them around a little bit to line up. Which I always have to do!

Nice job! And the enclosure is beautiful.


----------



## Barry (Oct 11, 2020)

Nice, those Gorva boxes are slick!


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 11, 2020)

Real Nice, the enclosure is super smooth! I have a few projects in the works right now but the Duocast is on the list to order.


----------

